# Why this old man LOVES his Contender



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Over the years since the 70's . Whenever I took the Contender in pistol form. To deer hunt , squirrel hunt , varmint or just target whacking. Companions that never seen me shoot with it. Had a tendency to doubt its ability to do the job so to speak. Especially when varmit hunting. After we were finished with whatever it was. To a man they were impressed to say the least.

Colonel Cooper said a long time ago. The only interesting gun is an accurate one. I agree with that statement. I would only add my Contender has been mighty interesting. Over the years I have owned many different barrels for it. Only two failed to impress me. The 22 jet and the 222 Remington both in 10 inch. The Jet was a pain to reload and the 222 is a fine cartridge but not in a 10 inch barrel. 

For some odd reason I never owned or tried a 7mm -TCU on the Contender. In my waning years now I figured to try one. All I can say is . It is a shame that I waited this long. See pic below. Took six shots to sight in first 3 shots wide to left adjusted scope 4 clicks to right. Next 3 shots settled down to concentrate and fired next 3 all touching and in the green spot. This was at 100 yds. 14 inch barrel and 2 x 7 Vortex Scout Scope.
I have shot many groups like this over the years using the Contender. The 357 MAX , the 44 Magnum and the 22 magnum and the 22 hornet were so accurate I felt like I was cheating almost.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Amazing! I picked 1 up with 4 barrels about a year ago been wanting 1 for a few years. Shoot a couple rounds but have yet to put it through it’s paces Is there a good place to get a decently priced barrel to grow my collection?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

shot1buck-- what four barrels did you get with your TC. As in what calibers. I can advise you on what to keep and what if any to get rid of. I have 2 frames as I dislike ( lazy ? ) switching back and forth between carbine and pistol formats. Unfortunately, good buys on barrels are not to be had nowdays regardless of how hard and where you look. Gun shops around here don't like to stock them. Places like Ebay can find a deal every once in a great while. Most sellers on there have an exaggerated idea of what they are worth. 250 -350 seems to be the going prices.Truly RARE calibers can go for much more. Do not go by what some sellers on Ebay state as being rare. Most of them have no clue and list @ 999.00 when you can buy brand new one for 318.00

Way back when I used to pick up extra barrels for 50-75 off of individuals at gun shows. We won't see that again any time soon.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 44 mag, 22lr, 410/45 and believe 223. The 44 I had a hard time breaking it open once I shot it. I had to take out the take down pin in order to open it. I didn’t read that some frames don’t like some barrels. All the barrels are 10” and under I got it late summer last year. Only had it out once to shoot


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Ok if you look behind the hammer the serial number of the frame is there. If it is below 195000 it is one of the earlier ones. These can be a huge headache with the newer barrels. Another way to tell if it is the " easy open " model is the trigger pin in the frame is right above the trigger guard. The older model is hidden with the fore arm installed.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Finished sighting in the 357 Maximum barrel yesterday. Mixed some rounds I loaded back in 1992 or so with new loads. Amazing that the old rounds shot to same point of impact as the new ones. This particular load 150 grain remington psp bullet , win 296 powder and win small rifle primers. It has accounted for many deer over the years.


----------

